# webcaster gun



## bootoyou

Don't need a group purchase for this one, if you ever thought of getting a webcaster gun do it now, thought it was a misprint but we ordered, and received one from amazon for less than half price. Smoking deal, hope you get in on it!


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Do you have a link?


----------



## Rynnye

Thanks!! I've been looking at getting one of those but have always been a little reluctant of the price! Just ordered one!


----------



## bootoyou

All I did was type in amazon.com then typed webcaster into the search box, and its the first thing that popped up. I know I look like a bozo here, but I'm doing this on a blackberry and apparently I'm not very good at it. Sorry


----------



## Ween12amEternal

No not at all! I just couldn't tell which site you ordered from.


----------



## bootoyou

I got the gun and used it on a bush outside. The wind was blowing, and it was about 55 degrees. It worked great as long as you stood with your back to the wind. Cross wind didn't work so well, you could do it, but it took more strategy! Overall it wroked very well, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## bootoyou

The price just dropped again, it's going for $16.57, still on amazon.com.


----------



## siradam134

here's the link he's referring to:

Amazon.com: The Shadows Edge 99000 Webcaster Trigger-Fed Cobweb Gun: Home & Garden


----------



## bootoyou

Thanks, wasn't sure how to do that, I just put webcaster in the search box.


----------



## bootoyou

It,s under 16 now, it's like 15.70 or something.


----------



## bootoyou

I hope you got one of these, its back up to 38 bucks now.


----------



## Mastermind

They are back down - 

Amazon.com: The Shadows Edge 99000 Webcaster Trigger-Fed Cobweb Gun: Arts, Crafts & Sewing

I just picked one up!


----------



## bootoyou

Yeah, like 13 and change, hadn't got to post it yet! Thx


----------



## Sigmon

Missed it. Now back up to $38..........


----------



## bootoyou

This is hilarious, the stock markets got nothing on amazon, you have to watch this thing every day!


----------



## natascha

Great, Now another thing I have to follow,  I so want one, but only for the $15ish price....how much was shipping on it at that price?


----------



## Mastermind

natascha said:


> Great, Now another thing I have to follow,  I so want one, but only for the $15ish price....how much was shipping on it at that price?


Free 2-day shipping with Amazon Prime  I'm not sure how much it would have been otherwise.

BTW, you can use http://www.nukeprice.com/ to let you know when a price for an item changes on Amazon. I've used it in the past and it worked great! 

Good luck


----------



## paulcav151

It was free shipping, and they had a 4 for 3 deal on the sticks. I think I paid like $38 for the set, and that included a couple bucks for tax.


----------



## bootoyou

My wife said that the long glue sticks are half the price at our local fabric store than the craft store or home depot.


----------



## Gatordave

Will keep a watch on this as the price as increased. Question for all of you though, is it simply electric or does it work with compressed air or something??


----------



## RunawayOctober

Gatordave said:


> Will keep a watch on this as the price as increased. Question for all of you though, is it simply electric or does it work with compressed air or something??


The description says it requires a compressor with 90 psi or more.


----------



## bootoyou

All this thing is, is a glue gun, built into the handle is an air valve that controls a nozzle under the glue head. You connect an air line, and a power cord to the gun. You do need an air compressor, hopefully one with a large capacity, and a high recovery rate, these guns use a lot of air.


----------

